# E & M code with Incision & Drainage



## martyzal (Jun 8, 2010)

Can you charge and office E & M code with a 25 modifier along with an I & D code, for example 10060?


----------



## GuzmanS (Jun 8, 2010)

If it's a new patient you can charge an E/M with mod 25 and I&D. 

If it's an established patient you can't, unless you have a different dx to pair with the E/M.


----------



## mitchellde (Jun 8, 2010)

You can charge an E&M and a procedure with a 25 modifier for a new OR an established patient and you do not need 2 different dx.  The documentation must support a significant and separately identifiable assessment of the patient than that which is already an inherent part of the procedure.  If the procedure is planned prior to the patient's visit then you cannot charge the E&M whether the patient is new or established.


----------



## Kgagnon (Jun 7, 2019)

Can you charge a drainage of an abscess by physician that is already open with one of these cpt codes or is it part of the e & m (10060 or 69000)?


----------

